# mac g3 blue tower



## TreyPound (Aug 2, 2008)

I jus got 2 g3 mac towers theyre the blue ones and they seem to have some parts not all and was jus wondering if theres a tear down and rebuild guide that can help me rebuild this..Anything I can do to help out let me know if you needs some pictrues i can do that jus let me know thanks for the help n advance


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

AFAIK, there was only the one Blue/White G3 Tower so we won't need piccies.


Click to enlarge.

Blue & *********** Macintosh G3/300-450

http://www.2ndchancepc.co.uk/g3-mac-upgrade-guide.html

The Rev B model/s are reportedly better value, but I'm not sure how to differentiate.

Wait on, I found this:

New Features of the Latest Rev B&W G3

Moving to a Blue & White

Parts & Upgrades - Apple Power Mac G3 350Mhz Server (Yosemite, Blue & White)


----------

